# 14" Reliant Band Saw - $125



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Is this bandsaw a good deal? I have heard that this company is out of business and I have read some bad reviews. Just curious if there are any other opinions here. I currently have a Rockwell 10" that needs some work and I'd rather just buy another machine.

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/1215088404.html

David


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

The Reliant 14" bandsaw has been compared to the Harbor Freight 14" bandsaw. $125 probably isn't a bad price for that saw if it's in pretty good shape. The extra blades, if they are decent quality, are probably worth $30-$40 by themselves.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I had one of them years ago and it was just a piece of junk. I sold it soon after and bought a much better quality one. I guess it all depends on what you are going to use it for and how often. 

Red


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I hardly use the 10" that I have but that’s because the blade drifts and comes off a lot. I use it for cutting small thing that I don’t want to do on the miter or table saw. I would like one that I could use to resaw, which is why I was looking at this one. My old Rockwell just needs a lot of work and I don’t know really where to find the parts for it. I had a terrible time researching the model number and I can’t find any information on it. I figured I would pick up another used one and this one seems a good price but gets terrible reviews.

David


----------

